# Hans Reiser of the Linux ReiserFS arrested on suspicion of wife's murder... whoa!



## Alec§taar (Oct 12, 2006)

See my subject-line/title above, & this article below @ that URL!

(This sent me a little shock myself as well, take a read):

http://www.geekzone.co.nz/juha/1553



* Man...

APK


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I don't know much about Linux creators/devopers but if IBM carry on his work I think that it won't be too bad, possibly the oldest computer company in the world developing your software can't be that bad...

Anyway, hope he's innocent and his wife is found


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 14, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Well I don't know much about Linux creators/devopers but if IBM carry on his work I think that it won't be too bad, possibly the oldest computer company in the world developing your software can't be that bad...



They're great (IBM) imo... a lot of great things have come from them over time, things we even see in PC's (Os/2 for example, was one of NT-based OS' from MS 'forefathers' because MS & IBM jointly worked on it)... IIRC, specifically? HPFS (IBM's high-performance filesystem) is basically the "forerunner" of Ms' NTFS (New Technology File System), & NTFS improved on it moreso.



Jimmy 2004 said:


> Anyway, hope he's innocent and his wife is found



OH, I agree - I haven't seen a thing on the news about it (T.V. News that is) so far, so they must not be TOO sure of this accusation... hopefully, she will be found & he will be found innocent though.

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 15, 2006)

*Novell Moves Away From ReiserFS*

Speaking of how this MAY be affecting "Things Linux"? Here is one:

*Novell Moves Away From ReiserFS:*

http://news.com.com/Novell+makes+file-storage+software+shift/2100-1016_3-6125509.html

"Novell said Thursday that new versions of Suse Linux Enterprise will use ext3 as the default file system, important foundational software that manages how data is stored on hard drives. The change demotes the current default, ReiserFS, to a secondary, though still supported, option. 

ReiserFS has been under the control of Hans Reiser, a programmer who this week was arrested on suspicion of murdering his estranged wife. Novell had been considering its decision well before that event, however. 

"In response to customer demand, in the next version Novell will be changing the default file system in new installations from ReiserFS 3 to ext3," Novell said in a statement. "Novell will continue to support and improve ReiserFS version 3." 

Reiser has been urging the move to version 4 of the software, called Reiser4, but it's not part of the mainstream Linux kernel, and Suse was still using version 3. Reiser's company, Namesys, charges money for ReiserFS support. 

Novell engineers have been weighing their file system choices for some time. 

"There are a number of problems with (ReiserFS), some purely technical, some more related to maintenance," Jeff Mahoney of Suse Labs said in a September letter. "ReiserFS has a small and shrinking development community," he said, and pointed to problems running on large servers and Reiser's preference for version 4, which still isn't stable, he said. Ext3, in contrast, is stable and likely will match ReiserFS's performance advantages "soon.""



APK

P.S.=> Speaking of NOVELL - One of their main men from the past, Ray Noorda, died @ 82 (recently, past week or so):

*Network Pioneer Ray Noorda Dies*

http://www.internetnews.com/infra/article.php/3636891



apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 11, 2006)

*Reiser wants speedy trial*

http://www.insidebayarea.com/argus/localnews/ci_4734707

More on this note (topic of thread), as of today, @ the URL above...



* Crazy world out there...

APK


----------

